# Dio Has Passed Away



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

=(.

RIP.:hissyfit:

"Today my heart is broken, Ronnie passed away at 7:45am 16th May. Many, many friends and family were able to say their private good-byes before he peacefully passed away. Ronnie knew how much he was loved by all. We so appreciate the love and support that you have all given us. Please give us a few days of privacy to deal with this terrible loss. Please know he loved you all and his music will live on forever." - Wendy Dio

http://www.ronniejamesdio.com/


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I can't believe it. I didn't even know he was sick. I loved Dio growing up and have most of his music. So sad..........RIP Ronnie.:sad:


----------



## marcomambretti (Dec 6, 2010)

R.I.P Ronnie
One of the best hard rock singers, great composer, and good man.

Now he is a raimbow in the dark...


----------



## 123loomis (Feb 4, 2010)

he was truly one of the greats will all miss ya ronnie holy diver will never die.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

tcarcio said:


> I can't believe it. I didn't even know he was sick. I loved Dio growing up and have most of his music. So sad..........RIP Ronnie.:sad:


He was undergoing chemo and took a turn for the worse really quick. 

Holy Diver was one of my first metal albums and I felt it was his best with Dio. I just loved the guitar work by Vivian Campbell, and the album hadn't a bad track on it- only good ones and great ones: a rarity for sure for a musician of any genre.


----------

